# Wine Bottle? Ashtray? New? Old?



## coreya (Oct 6, 2017)

I saw this at a yard sale and it was so strange I had to get it (only a couple bucks) It looks kinda new to me but its one of those WTF bottles. Anyone seen one like it? What would you call it? The woman at the sale said it was a spittoon but not likely.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 6, 2017)

Looks like a wine carafe, a small example if that's it original purpose.


----------



## coreya (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks Harry, I was leaning that way but the "pour spout" looks like a cigarette holder. The bottle itself looks like it was done in a three piece mold except for the seal which was applied after as it is over the mold line. Thanks again for the input and BTW you have some beautiful demijohns! Should have given some dimensions, A little over 9" high and 5" across at the base. BTW you have some beautiful demijohns!!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 6, 2017)

Thank you for the comment on the demijohns, coreya.  Summerfield is just down the road from me here in the Shady area.


----------



## coreya (Oct 6, 2017)

I think we may have met before at a yard sale you had if you used to do the water logging?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 6, 2017)

coreya said:


> I think we may have met before at a yard sale you had if you used to do the water logging?



No, that's John on 467.  I never did any logging -- I spent my bottom time hunting fossils.


----------



## coreya (Oct 8, 2017)

Well Harry thanks for the info and hope to meet someday, I'm off of 47th on the Lonjevity farms property. Still trying to figure this bottle out though! :flag:


----------



## coreya (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks all that looked, found the answer on another forum. 
This is a 1960s Holmgaard Glass Cherry Elsinore decanter.

http://www.20thcenturyglass.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3073


----------

